# Make app drawer the home screen? (as in, disable home screen)



## King Mustard (Dec 30, 2021)

Similar to how iOS operated before they introduced widgets to Springboard.

I currently use Nova Launcher but I don't think this is possible.

Any ideas/alternative launchers?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2021)

You can't do exactly that on Android, but instead you can disabled the App Drawer and put everthing on the home screen.

Settings -> Display -> Home Screen -> Select Home -> Home


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 31, 2021)

Just drop a shortcut for each app onto home.  Scroll sidewayz for more pages.  I particularly like the sliding dock about Nova

Just saw that my Nova install will allow up to a 12 x 12 grid, with "off-center" placement allowed


----------

